# Masonic Dial



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I may not have won the Spectra (







) but I did win this dial a few days ago.









Going to have fun with this one because I do have a spare case that this dial was used on (same as second photo). Then just pop in a spare 505 movement plus hands and we're done!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You'll need to perfect your Masonic handshake Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ooh Err.. you mean like this?

"MA-HA-BONE"

REAL GRIP OF A MASTER MASON


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the dial, don't like the last post though.


----------

